# O/T: I Think I'm in Withdrawal!



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I finsihed my drag racer, I finished the Nomad...I don't have the stuff to finish either the Post-Apoc car or the Hummer, and I'm out of primer!

I've got no projects to work on, and no firm idea when I'll have the cash to pick up more. I'm getting the shakes, man! Somebody talk me down!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

We've all been there at one time or another. I know full well what it's like to be out of money and need, say, primer or glue, or to have a project stalled before paint just because I didn't have the exact shade of paint I NEEDED to have it match my vision for it. Step aside for a few days and break out the sketch pad. Work on ideas for future builds. I never go anywhere without a paperback novel, and I always have some scratch paper stuffed inside it in case I get an inspiration for a model. I don't know if you sketch much or not, or even consider yourself to be very good at it, but that doesn't matter - You'll know what you had in mind when you look at the drawing. Most of my customized bodies get sketched out first to make sure what I have in mind is feasable. You can also make notes of specific parts you'll need to make your plan a reality. Then you can go online that evening and ask all your friends here on HobbyTalk if we have what you need. 

(On the subject, I could really use a small, GMC 4-71 style blower for a project I have in the works... )


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I don't remember seeing one, but I will check my extra parts for a blower, Jim


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

My point is that after all this time with multiple projects on hand or in progress, it's weird to not have anything I can work on.

But that's okay, I just salvaged some junk from the workplace and I plan on building a nifty, shiny, paint booth for the workshop. So a new project just fell into my lap.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

hey, that sounds like a great plan! a spray booth is a fantastic thing to have


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having a spray booth and/or a drying cabinet myself. I just shoot 'em down in the basement, then hang them under a bare light bulb to help dry the paint!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Normally, that's what I do, but the wife often complains about the fumes...


----------

